# Problem with jail update



## royskatt (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello,

when trying to update jails by executing  
	
	



```
ezjail-admin update -i
```

I get the following error:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 644  dir-tmpl /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu (install)
===> lib/csu/amd64 (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  crt1.o crti.o crtn.o Scrt1.o gcrt1.o /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/lib
install: crt1.o: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/csu
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```

Do i have to make for each jail some kind of make buildworld? 
I'd be very thankful for some help.

Regards,
royskatt


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

The command assumes you have completed buildworld/buildkernel on the host. The command will then run the installworld part for the, shared, base jail.


----------



## Remington (Sep 5, 2016)

Be sure to do the `installkernel` and `installworld` on host before updating jail.


----------

